# خلطة سوفت كوين المصنوعه من نبات السعد ـ لتخفيف نمو الشعر



## @دانه الدنيا@ (31 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​ 
يشرفني الانضمام لاختي الغاليه (سوفت كوين ) واكون لها مندوبة بالرياض لمنتجها كريم تخفيف نمو الشعر والذي لاقى رواجا واسعا بالمنتديات وخارجه وداخل المملكه وخارجها وذلك بفضل الله تعالى ​ 
ويكفينا شهادة من خبير الاعشاب يوسف الشرفا ​ 



> خلطة سوفت كوين رائعة لأحتوها على نبات السُعد المعروف علميا بعدة استخدامات
> ومن ضمنها تخفيف نمو الشعر وله نتيجة إيجابية ورائعة مع الأستمرار والكريمات آمنة لخلوها من مادة الكريتزون والمواد المبيضة للبشرة ..
> وتم كتابة رأيي بطلب منها و بالتوفيق لك أختي الكريمة ,, يوسف الشرفا ​


 







​ 
صوره للمنتج 250 مل
يستخدم بعد ازاله الشعر بالنتف اوبالماكينة الكهربائيه مره واحده ساعه فقط لمدة 3 ايام 
وتكرر الطريقة بعد كل عملية ازالة الشعر
والنتائج من اول استخدم تلاحظ باذن الله 
اسئلة موجهه لصاحبة الخلطة ::/
*متى تظهر النتايج ؟*
*تظهر النتائج بإذن الله من أول استخدام وهذا يرجع برضه لطبيعة الجسم وحسب كثافة الشعر *​ 

*هل الشعر يطلع بعد كذا تحت الجلد ؟*
*طبعا من تجربة شخصية اقول الشعر أبدا ما يطلع تحت الجلد إلا إذا كان طبيعة شعرك يكون تحت الجلد *​ 

*ينفع اشيل الشعر بالموس واحط من الخلطة ؟*
*أبدا ما ينفع ولا راح يجيب معاك اي نتيجة لأن لازم الشعر تكون خارجة من الجذور عشان المسام يكون مفتح ويستفيد جسمك من الخلطة *​ 

*الخلطة وش مكوناتها ؟*
*أهم مكون في الخلطة نبات السعد بعد ما يحضر بطريقة خاصة ومجموعة من الكريمات المغذية للبشرة *​ 

*انا بشرتي حساسة ينفع لي ؟*
*بإذن الله مافي ضرر لأن الكريمات المستخدمة لجميع انواع البشرة وانا بشرتي حساسة وما صار فيها شي *​ 

*ينفع للرجال ؟؟ hone:*
*طبعا هذا سؤال جاني من وحدة ومت ضحك عليه :mobile_phone: .. أكيد ينفع طبعا الرجال راح يستخدموه في منطقة الإبط لأنها الوحيدة الي عندهم بالنتف *​ 

*شعري جدا غزير ينفع لي ؟*
*بإذن الله راح يفيد ولكن ممكن النتائج تكون عندك بسيطة بنسبة 20% فالمية وهذي نتيجة طيبة من اول استخدام .*​ 

*هل يناسب للمنطقة الحساسة؟*
*ايه يناسبهم انا استخدمتها على المنطقة الحساسة واعطاني نتيجة جدا راااائعة مع اني انا استخدم دائما الموس بس سويت بالحلاوة وكانت النتيجة رائعة *​ 

*هل يناسب الوجه ؟ *
*انا سويت وجهي بالفتلة وحطيت بعدها مباشرة الخلطة من غير ما احط ثلج ولا موية ورد .*​ 

*عندي شعر في ذقني اسود وقاسي ينفع لها ؟*
*اكييييييييييييييييييييييييد وهذا عن تجربة كمان لن كنت اعاني من الشعر الي يطلع بذقني ويكون أسود وقاسي أقرب إلا شعر الرجل :embarassed: وما أدري وقتها ايش اسوي لكن لمن استخدمت الخلطة نفعت معاي وصار الشعر يطلع بس اخف شوي ةحتى احس لونه صار فاتح طبعا بس يبيله وقت كل ماشيلتي حطي عالطول من الكريم *​ 

*عندي شعر يطلع في منطقة الصدر تنفع الخلطة لها ؟*
*بإذن الله تنفع ومافي ضرر لأن الخلطة استخدمت على المنطقة الحساسة اكيد بتفيد بس للأمانة انا ماجربتها عن الصدر لأن الحمد لله ماعندي شعر في ذي المنطقة *​ 

*وش افضل وقت احط فيه الكريم بعد ما اشيل الشعر مباشرة ولا انتظر شوي ؟*
*الأفضل بعد ماتشيلي شعرك على طول ادهني كل المنطقة الي شلتي منها لأن المسام تكون مفتوحة وقتها *​ 

*وش افضل شي اسويه قبل إزالة الشعر عشان الخلطة تفيد معاي؟*
*الأفضل طبعا ودايما سويها التقشير قشري جسمك قبل إزالة الشعر عشان كل الجلد الميت يروح وأسهل طريقة نص ليمون في سكر خشن وافركي فيها جسمك والأفضل انك نقشري جسمك وثاني يوم تبدأي تشيلي شعرك عشان مايهيج*​ 

*الخلطة أكيد مجربة ومضمونة ؟*
*أكيد والله انا مجربتها على كل جسمي وفادت معي وهذا الي خلاني ابيع منها ومضمونة الي ماتفيد معاها وتكون صادقة تقولي وتاخذ فلوسها على طول .*​ 

*ممكن تعطيني مكونات الخلطة ؟ ( وهذا السؤال جاني كثير )*
*والله يا أخوات ما أقدر لأنها بفضل من الله راح تكون سبب باب رزق لي (وحب لأخيك ما تحب لنفسك ) بس الي مو مقدرتها تشتري تقولي على الخاص وراح توصلها لباب بيتها من غير أي مقابل *​ 

*______________*​ 

الكريمات اللي تحتويها الخلطة فيها نوع مبيض ؟؟؟
لا حبيبتي انا ما استخدم غير كريمات ولوشنات مرطبة وغذية للجسم ​ 
بسألك يوم كنتي تستخدميها متى حسيتي ان شعرك بدأ يقل ؟ وخلاص ماعاد يرجع الشعر ؟​ 
بتبان النتيجة معاك من اول استخدام بس يمكن ماتكون نتيجة بنسبة كبيرة عشان انتي تشيلي بالموس بس استمري وبتلقي الي يرضيك .. والشعر يرجع يطلع بس اخف ومع تكرار الاستخدام بيختفي نهائيا وبيكون بإذن الله أحسن من الليزر ​ 

انا بعد الليزر توقف الشعر عن النمو ماعدا منطقه الابط مازال يظهر شعر هل ينفع اشيله بليزر واحط من الخلطه او لا؟​ 
لاليزر وتحطي من الخلطة ما اعتقد​ 
بس جربيها بالحلاوة او الآلة أحسن ​ 
سؤال مهم:
( هل ينفع للحامل؟؟؟)​ 

بإذن الله مافي ضرر وينفع للحامل ​ 

ابي اسألك اختي عادي أخليه بالثلاجة أو يأثر عليه ؟؟ ​ 
لا حبيبتي تعاملي معاها زي اي كريم
حطيه فدرجة حرارة الغرفة ​ 
بعد مانشيل بالحلاوة أو الاله كم المدة اللي نضع فيها الخلطه على المكان ما أقصد الأيام أقصد الوقت بعد الشل يعني نشل بالحلاوة مثلا وبعدين نحط الخلطة بشكل دائري ونتركها على الجلد ساعه أو أكثر وبعدين نغسلها ؟ ​ 
*فهمت يا عسل تخليها لين ماتنشف من نص ساعة إلى ساعة وبعدين غسليها بالموية مايحتاج موية وصابون *​ 
اللوشنات المستخدمة في الخلطه هل هي طبيعية أو طبيه أو شوه هي بالضبط ؟ا​ 
*لشونات وكريمات حبيبتي نستخدمها في حياتنا اليومية معروفة ومشهورة *​ 

ممكن أمسح بها مسحة خفيفة على البشرة وخلاص اكتفي أو أحطها بكثرة بحيث يبين سوادها على البشرة ؟؟؟؟ 
وكم الوقت أخليها على البشرة ؟؟؟​ 

*هـلا*​ 
*الأفضل حبيبتي تحطي طبقة حلوة علشان تتشربها البشرة كويس*​ 
*لأنك فالبداية حتحطيها وتدهنينها على يدك زي المساج وبعدين تسيبيها تنشف على راحتها *​ 
*مو اقل من نص ساعة تخليها على يدك او اكثر *​ 
*والسواد لا تخفي منه يروح أول ما تغسلي وما يصبغ أبدا *​ 

كم تكفي العلبه اذا للجسم كامل كم مره يعني .....وكم ملي العلبه .........
هلا .. على حسب الاستخدام تكفي ..حجمها250 جرام = ربع كيلو​ 

طيب ممكن سؤال انا شعري كثييير يعني بعد كم مرهـ احط من الخلطه ويرووح نهائي​ 
وهل العلبه تكفي الجسسم كامل .؟
على حسب النتيجة الي يعطيك اياها من اول استخدام .. وإن شاء الله يعطيك نتيجة حلوة من اول استخدام​ 
وبرضه العلبة تكفيك على حسب جسمك .. هي حجمها 250 جرام = ربع كيلو ​ 
هل ذا حطيتها يرووح الشعر نهائي للابد ولا يطلع بعدين .؟يخف الشعر ومع الاستمرار يروح نهائي بإذن الله ​ 

ودي اسأل الحين بعد ماأشيل حلاوه أحطه كم مره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وكم يوم يعني؟ ​ 
مرة وحدة حبيبتي لمدة ثلاث ايام اول ما تنزعي الشعر تحطيها وتفركيها دقيقة وتخليها ما لا يقل عن نص ساعة وتغسلي ​ 
وتكرري ثاني يوم وثالث يوم ​ 

يعني كل شهر اشيل بحلاوه واحط الخلطه؟ لمدة كم شهر ويختفي الشعر بالمره؟؟ 
بإذن الله تشوفي النتيجة من اول استخدام ​ 
وتكرريها زي ماتبغي لين ما توصلي للنتيجة المطلوبة ​ 
انا اشتريت منك الخلطة بس حابه اسألك انا ح اشيل وجهي بالشمع وح يلتهب مرررا عليا احطها على طول والا احط فيسودين وبعد مايهدى الالتهاب احطها ؟؟​ 
الافضل تحطيها مباشرة 
وبعد نص ساعة تغسلي ةحطي من فيسودين ​ 
ماله اثار جانبيه مثل نمو الشعر داخل الجلد او ااضرار على سطح الجلد
والعلبه الواحده تكفي لكامل الجسم 
والمنتج عباره عن ايش بالضبط
اسفه طولت عليك بالاسئله
هلا اختي ​ 
لا أبدا ما يطلع تحت الجلد وهذا انا واثقة منه ​ 
الا اذا كان جسمك انتي يطلعه تحت الجلد هذا يكون من طبيعة جسمك .. والعلبة على حسب استخدامك ولكن كميتها حلوة 250 جرام ​ 
المنتج طبيعي 100% المكون الاساسي نبات السعد​ 
اختي انزع الشعر وحط الكريم كيف الطريقه ياقلبي 
ايوة تنزعين الشعر وتحطين الكريم مرة وحدة لمدة 3 ايام ​ 


،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،​ 
التوصيل داخل الرياض يد بيد
او عن طريق الأخ جوو الرياض
0559723990
 لحد الباب حسب الحي
خارج الرياض عن طريق شركات الشحن ..​ 




دمتم بحفظ الله​


----------



## tjarksa (31 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: خلطة سوفت كوين المصنوعه من نبات السعد ـ لتخفيف نمو الشعر*

بالتوفيق لك يارب .


----------



## جنان الخلد (31 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: خلطة سوفت كوين المصنوعه من نبات السعد ـ لتخفيف نمو الشعر*

بالتوفيق لك يااارب ....


----------



## جوو الرياض (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: خلطة سوفت كوين المصنوعه من نبات السعد ـ لتخفيف نمو الشعر*

سبحأن الله وبحمدهـ


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: خلطة سوفت كوين المصنوعه من نبات السعد ـ لتخفيف نمو الشعر*

حيااااااااكم شرفتوا


----------

